# dwarf gourami's and gold gouramis in same tank?



## hileytr (May 4, 2004)

*I'm done it before.*

I've had that combination before. It all depends on your dwarfs. The dwarfs for me eventually just started pecking back at them when they started to give chase. After they did that a couple times, the golds left them alone.

I've found that to be the case with a lot of fish combinations. When you put semi agressive fish with rather passive fish, if the passive fish never fights back at all, the agressors will just keep attacking. If they show any signs of fighting back, they'll leave them alone. I think you should be ok with this combination though. Especially if you have all the cover.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

im going to keep them seperate for now, what other fish can i stock these tanks with? im used to keeping large agressive fish but i dont have the room anymore for such tanks. i want a blue crawfish really bad the dwarf gouramis are in a29 along with a gibbiceps pleco and tons of plants and the golds are alone in a 20long.


----------



## Chipa66 (Jun 27, 2004)

I tried putting several gouramis together and finally settled on one gold to inhabit my community setup. I found that they were constantly picking on each other and were becoming stressed. I found myself a bit stressed too because I was worried about the more timid ones who always seemed to be on the receiving end of the bullying. That's just my experience though and yours may differ.

By the way, I have an 80 gallon setup that is moderately stocked so space and territory was not an issue.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

ok, i had to move the golds in with the dwarf - today i come home to one dwarf gourami with popeye, im out of pimafix - anything else i can treat it with? well back to the story, i picked up 6 saes, 6 glofin? tetras, and 4 neons, a buddy needed the room so i said sure, i put them into my 20long with the two golds, and they were constantly being harrassed so i moved the golds out - what am i to do?
the blue gourami seems to be chasing my golds around my 29g - never had a problem with either of them being agreessive, id like to get these tanks stocked with some fish, any other suggestions to go along with my gouramis?


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

You can experiment by keeping them full (their stomach that is).
Mine was fighting all the time, but since I feed them 3x a day and I make sure that each of them eat until they lost the appetite. 
They are pretty tame now. Not a single fin torn.
The only drawback is they all become chubby 

I read it somewhere that the two main reason gouramies fight are: 1. fighting for female (if you have less females than males) and 2. fighting for the eating pecking order

Good luck.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

great,i come home today after lunch at my gfs, and find that im missing my dwarf gourami, i found him behind my slate rock perfectly healthy looking, dead?
he was just there today before i left i have noticed him swimming against the glass alot, the gold gouramis seem to be doing great and getting along well with each other, how do i sex them? im wondering if they stressed the other guy out for mating room, i seen/heard a small splash at the top of my tank about 30 mins before i noticed the dwarf was missing, any infos might help, i want another pair of dwarf gouramis even if i have to move these golds out of my living room tank. please tell me how to tell sex with the two gold gouramis thanks.


----------

